# Antivirus alert



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Any body know anything about HTML.Phishing.Bank-1232 ?

As if paying the taxman wasn't bad enough, I got an email from "service at hmrc.co.uk" saying this had been detected when I paid online via a building society website.

Could be a PC only thing?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure that the email is from your bank? Did you use your computer to make the payment?

If anything, I think it is to warn you that your information may be compromised, so you should goto the bank's website (do not use any link in the email!!!) and change your password.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for that STM. HMRC is Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs ie the tax people, so if this is genuine virus alert, it will be an issue they have with the building society (bank). Looking at it again, it just doesn't feel right.

However I think I'll do some password changing to be on the safe side. I get three or four spams a day allegedly from financial institutions. These are routinely trashed without opening. Also do daily virus scans with Norton, which is updated daily.

Oddly, the only time I did pause to wonder if it was genuine was a spam allegedly from HMRC saying I'd got a tax rebate. But they went on to ask for my details, so obviously another phishing trip.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a scam. It comes from the same email address which offers alleged tax rebates. Phishing email addresses to look out for as follows:

hmrc at hmrc.taxe-refund.com.uk
successful at gov.uk
customer.office at hmrc.customsoffice.gov.uk
tax-service at hmrc.customs.gov.uk
notify2 at hrms.co.uk
refundtax at hmrc.gov.co.uk
TaxRefund at hmrc.gov.uk
service at hmrc.gsi.gov.uk
claims at hmrc.direct.gov.uk
notice at hmrc.gov.uk
hmrc at hmrc.gov.uk
admin at hmrc.gsi.gov.uk
info at hmrc.gsi.gov.uk
no-reply at hmrc.gsi.gov.uk
refund at hmrc.gov.uk
Refound at hmrc.gov.uk
IRS at hmrc.gov.uk
services at hmrc.gsi.gov.uk
service at HMRC.co.uk

All look genuine, but need to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please make sure you don't post live links to emails, especially if they are for phishing.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Good point! Sorry about that. It was text but turned into links when I posted. 

D.


----------

